# Common Tinc Behavior?



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey All -

I just got a M for my proven 4yr old F. He is 13mo ootw. He is TINY, and only 1/3 of the size my F is (shes HUGE). He doesnt have toepads but also doesnt have the arched back typical of the F. (Is this possible within the M sex). The person i bought him from said he was 95% sure its a M and had the same characteristics of the father.

Anyways, AS SOON as i put him in the tank and she saw him, she ran after him. She didnt attack him but would follow him all over the tank and kept him in eye sight. If he moved, she followed. If he stopped, she stopped. She always would be about a frogs length away, but i didnt see any aggression nor did i see any touching of a courting nature either.

Is this typical tinc behavior between opposite sexes?

Is this of courting nature, aggression, or neither?

Ive never had mating tincs so this is a first for me and is why im asking.

Thx everyone.

(My proven leucs dont do this. They just hang out together)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds like courting behavior, to me, as long as she's not jumping on him and trying to choke him and kick his froggy ass (in my personal experience, lol)


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I didnt see any jumping. She just basically shadowed him.

Like i said, i got him today and as soon as i put him in the tank, BOOM, she was gone after him.

I dont think hes sexually mature yet tho. Like i said, he is SMALL. Slightly bigger than subadult size. Skinny little arms. No toepads at all. Shes about the size of terribilis. U can imagine how odd they look together.

They look like the number "10" ... beanpole M, fat ass F.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

whats Kris said . . .


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd be thinking you'll be getting some eggs soon enough.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

The person i bought him from said hes nvr noticed any calling from the M. Considering that, his size (about 1in ), and age (1yr 1mo) ... i dont think hes ready yet but we will see.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Is this of courting nature, aggression, or neither?


I would say "neither". My guess is that right now, she's probably just curious about the "new frog on the block" that's wandered into her territory. 

As for the toe pads... you don't say what morph of tinc you have. Some of them are much harder than others to distinguish male/female using that method. Heck, sometimes there's even quite a bit of difference in size among clutch-mates of males of the same morph!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

WendySHall said:


> I would say "neither". My guess is that right now, she's probably just curious about the "new frog on the block" that's wandered into her territory.
> 
> As for the toe pads... you don't say what morph of tinc you have. Some of them are much harder than others to distinguish male/female using that method. Heck, sometimes there's even quite a bit of difference in size among clutch-mates of males of the same morph!


Sorry, theyre both Suriname Cobalts.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've only had one pair of cobalts in my care and in that pair, the female was quite aggressive when it came to breeding. I don't know if that is common, as I only had that one pair.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Ah...Cobalts are gorgeous! An inch seems small though for a 13 month old.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

WendySHall said:


> Ah...Cobalts are gorgeous! An inch seems small though for a 13 month old.


Idk how true it is, but he kept it in a 10gal tank and said he heard that tank size can affect the size of the frog. Any truth to that?

He also said the parents were both small.

My F is around 2 1/2 - 3"


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can you post a picture of him, and of them together if possible? If he's young, he'll still have juvie features.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

frogface said:


> Can you post a picture of him, and of them together if possible? If he's young, he'll still have juvie features.


Im at work right now, ill have to do it tomorrow. Sorry.

The guy said hes absolutely sure of the age. I questioned him about it as soon as i seen the M.

When i asked him if he was sure of the age his response was:
"To be exact that tinc is a year and a month only" 

I can post the pic he sent me from his phone on wed.

What juvie features do u speak of?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

The pic he sent me from his phone.

Btw, he MAY be closer to 1 1/2"









The Female


















Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe that I've heard the opposite...tank size does not affect frog size. Is it true? I dunno. :/

I've got some 10 month old Yellow Head males that are over one inch. (and they're known for being on the "smaller" side for a tinc.) 

However, you really never know. Size can be affected by nutrition and heredity. If the parents are small, they could possibly pass it on to their offspring. If nutrition was lacking at critical stages, that would also hamper their growth.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

He looks like a man/boy. I think maybe not done growing yet but close. If you are concerned about their size difference, you could put him in his own tank until he's grown a little more. He should be somewhat smaller than the female, even when fully grown.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

WendySHall said:


> Ah...Cobalts are gorgeous! An inch seems small though for a 13 month old.


That does seem very small for a frog that age. I've got 3 month old froglets that are an inch or better.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

frogface said:


> He looks like a man/boy. I think maybe not done growing yet but close. If you are concerned about their size difference, you could put him in his own tank until he's grown a little more. He should be somewhat smaller than the female, even when fully grown.


I told the seller the same thing: that hes got a few more months to grow.

But atleast i know my F is hot n ready for him!


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs (Feb 21, 2012)

On the same note I've read a few posts about adult frogs being stuck in Juvie size regardless of them being 1+ year old.

All my adults are pretty large and have never run into the "runt" issue maybe this is a nutrition problem? (although I doubt it, I've read and heard of this problem from several seasoned froggers that definitely supplement diets)

I'd assume it's a tank size issue. Just for reference I always go on the larger size tanks having froglets and juvies in a min of 10 gal however I have heard of some frogs being raised in plastic shoeboxes for an extended period of time.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

TropicalDartFrogs said:


> On the same note I've read a few posts about adult frogs being stuck in Juvie size regardless of them being 1+ year old.
> 
> All my adults are pretty large and have never run into the "runt" issue maybe this is a nutrition problem? (although I doubt it, I've read and heard of this problem from several seasoned froggers that definitely supplement diets)
> 
> I'd assume it's a tank size issue. Just for reference I always go on the larger size tanks having froglets and juvies in a min of 10 gal however I have heard of some frogs being raised in plastic shoeboxes for an extended period of time.


I have them both in a 20g. 

So ur saying he maybe done growing and this may very well be the biggest hes gonna get? 
Her froggystyle will break him in half! Lol


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

If she is following him around stroking his sides it is definate breeding behavior and you will likely find a clutch very soon.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> If she is following him around stroking his sides it is definate breeding behavior and you will likely find a clutch very soon.


There was no touching from what i saw. Like i said, she just followed/shadowed him the minute he hit the substrate.

Ive nvr seen her move that quick ever! Lol


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Well he *is* a very handsome frog


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

frogface said:


> Well he *is* a very handsome frog


Thats what she said!

Reminds me of the evil Jessica Rabbit from the movie. (Who framed roger rabbit)

"LOOK ... ITS A MAAAN!"

As she crazily runs towards him.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Thats what she said!
> 
> Reminds of the evil Jessica Rabbit from the movie. (Who framed roger rabbit)
> 
> ...


Happens to me all the time....

Like Mark said watch for her to not only follow him but make contact with him. Not just incidentaly contact but stroking his back and head. Make sure you start a good supplementation regimine on him/them. Don't be surprised if his first couple clutches aren't good. Being that young it may take him a couple of times to mature and get it right.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Happens to me all the time....
> 
> Like Mark said watch for her to not only follow him but make contact with him. Not just incidentaly contact but stroking his back and head. Make sure you start a good supplementation regimine on him/them. Don't be surprised if his first couple clutches aren't good. Being that young it may take him a couple of times to mature and get it right.


I do. Sunday is Super Pig day, Monday Vitamin A., Tues. Rep cal, Wed. Multivit, Thurs. Rep cal, Fri. Multivit, Sat. Rep Cal.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Gamble said:


> I told the seller the same thing: that hes got a few more months to grow.
> 
> But atleast i know my F is hot n ready for him!


...and that's the right attitude to have! 


Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Happens to me all the time....
> 
> Like Mark said watch for her to not only follow him but make contact with him. Not just incidentaly contact but stroking his back and head. Make sure you start a good supplementation regimine on him/them. Don't be surprised if his first couple clutches aren't good. Being that young it may take him a couple of times to mature and get it right.


Jon gave you some good info. You'll know when they're courting without any doubt. She will be all over him. But...you never know, they may get it right the first time. The 10 month old Yellow Head males I received made my female very happy the first time...got two developing tads right now!


----------



## efrenvillegas (Jan 6, 2012)

It sounds like courting behavior i put a post named tinctorius male calling with some vídeos see them and compare with your Frogs actitudes good luck


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

efrenvillegas said:


> It sounds like courting behavior i put a post named tinctorius male calling with some vídeos see them and compare with your Frogs actitudes good luck


Your very first courtship video(the following) was exactly what she was doing. But there was no touching or calling or anything else. Just following.

If thats the case and it is her trying to coax him into "hooking up", she didnt waste no time at all.
Im not exaggerating when i say the second the M was in the tank, she went right at him.

I guess she likes em young! Typical Cougar.

I only have one cocohut in the tank, should i add another (i only have 1 left and 2 other pairs of frogs too), or should i wait n see if they use the one they have first?


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I would think it would be better to offer more options to where they decide to lay. If you don't have enough coco huts at the moment, you can always take a small butter bowl, flip it upside down, and cut an entryway into it. (Just don't tell them...they'll never know the difference!)


----------



## efrenvillegas (Jan 6, 2012)

Well i think the frog females like males more than humans do my female puso the guy to Lay just at the 2 day togheter


----------

